# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  El pantano Monotorski Rit

## Jonasino

> El pantano Kopački Rit en Croacia y , reservas de especies animales y vegetales raras y amenazadas, tienen una parte suya en el territorio de Hungría, y debido a sus especificidades los naturalistas lo comparan a las peculiaridades de la Amazonia. Al poner bajo protección del Estado la porción de esta ciénaga que le corresponde, Serbia ha asegurado la subsistencia de la amenazada fauna europea de hábitats pantanosos.
> 
> 
> El pantano de Monotor comienza a 15 kilómetros de Sombor y pertenece al parque nacional Gornje Podunavlje. En esta zona se encuentran bosques de pantano, que el Danubio anegaba hasta el año de 1902, cuando se construyó un dique, con que se desvió el cauce del Danubio a unos cuantos kilómetros de distancia de aldeas que rodean meandros, charcas y canales abundantes en distintas especies de peces.
> 
> A Monotor se llega por el canal Bezdan- Bečej y Bezdan-Progrevica, que es parte del sistema Danubio-Tisa-Danubio, y si se toma por la ruta de navegación desde el extremo norte de Europa, por el canal Rin-Meno-Danubio. La posibilidad de navegar a lo largo del pantano fue el elemento decisivo al optarse por ampliar el sistema, excavando canales por los terrenos cenagosos de Bačka, además de que se construyó y pequeño atracadero para naves fluviales de menor calado. Hoy en día la navegación se ejerce solo en función de fomentar el turismo rural en Vojvodina.
> 
> El pantano de Monotor se extiende sobre un terreno ligeramente ondulado, que se originó a partir de la desviación del cauce del Danubio, creándose sedimentos de arena de variada altura. Las partes más altas se llaman vigas y las bajas se denominan depresiones, en las que el agua se mantiene durante todo el año favoreciendo la evolución de una flora en la que prevalecen comunidades hidrófilas de ciénaga. En sedimentos fértiles de lodo se desarrollaron bosques de pantano en los que las especies mas frecuentes son álamo, sauce y roble. Los meandros y charcas hacen un ambiente excelente para la reproducción de peces, que luego salen al Danubio. De suma importancia es el recodo ornitológico de especies en peligro de extinción que hacen nidos solo en ciénagas. La tercera parte de todas las águilas de cola blanca, la mayor ave raptora de Europa central, anidan en esta zona. Lo mismo ocurre con las cigüeñas negras. Frecuentan este pantano en busca de alimento también los cormoranes, los patos silvestres y la garza.
> 
> Los cazadores acuden a esta región al comenzar la temporada de cacería de venados, conejos y jabalíes. Además de cazar, es posible ejercitar actividades recreativas, por lo que los aficionados al deporte llegan en sus bicicletas por un trayecto señalizado que atraviesa Hungría, Croacia y Serbia, conocido como El Sendero Panonico de la Paz. El pantano de Monotor es una zona ideal para poner en práctica el concepto del desarrollo viable de turismo con el que Serbia se suma al proyecto global de la Organización Turística Mundial consagrado a la realización de este objetivo. El proyecto que está realizándose junto con Croacia enriquece la cada vez más diversificada oferta de Serbia.


Fuente: http://serbiosunidos.com/el-pantano-monostorski-rit/

----------

F. Lázaro (18-sep-2016),HUESITO (19-sep-2016),Los terrines (18-sep-2016),willi (18-sep-2016)

----------

